

Linux ate my RAM - sthlm
http://www.linuxatemyram.com

======
Sami_Lehtinen
You're also spreading misinformation, and you don't even understand memory
optimization. Your swap statement is a lie.

Actually swapping is good, it's not bad at all. I personally just don't get
where people get stupid assumptions like free ram is good and swap is bad.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Windows does exactly the same. There's nothing new about it. Has been standard
operation for modern operating systems for more than 10 years. Shouldn't
really require any site dedicated to it.

